# Identify Weapon



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been curious for a while about a weapon of a video game character, Shiki. They're usually just called swords. But is there a specific name to it, or is this just some custom weapon made for the game?

A Shiki background


----------



## masherdong (Mar 7, 2005)

Katana maybe?


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Mar 7, 2005)

I usually refrain from answer threads like this, but I had to chime in. Definetely not a katana: blade's not curved, handle's too long, blade's too long, and there's no tsuba. Doesn't even look like a jian, since it doesn't have the traditional guard or a double-edge. It looks to me like Capcom just made up a sword on the fly.


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 8, 2005)

Thought so.
When I saw them long before, I grew quite infatuated with them and tried to find anything similar at weapon stores in conventions.  Obviously not.  From then on it was just a search as to what they were.
Thanks for chiming in Eldritch-san. ^^ I feel very enlightened.


----------



## InvisibleFist (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks a little like a thai krabi.


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 15, 2005)

Capcom is creative with their designs, looks to me like a "Ninja Sword" mind you i say that losely becouse i dont remeber the correct term for it, Smaller than a katana and bigger than the watashi(sp) generaly a straght blade, usally cheaply made and didnt hold well in a blade to blade fight, but who knows, sure you can find some smith out there who will make one


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2005)

Of course "ninja-tos" are fictional too....

Lamont


----------

